# Klipsch La Scala's



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

Anyone using Klipsch La Scala's?

I'm using a SVS PB12 and think they sound absolutely amazing. 

What I can't understand is with Pioneer MCACC, you have the option to use small and PLUS. Plus will send the low to both the two fonts and the sub while the small sends all below the setting of the crossover you have selected to the sub so the two fronts in my case, the La Scala's, I'm hardly using the capability of the 15" woofers.

I remember when things were simpler.

Dave


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Hagar1 said:


> Anyone using Klipsch La Scala's?


I have owned factory originals, modified them and built clones from drawings as well as the ported djk variation. Sold all my Klipsch gear about 4 years ago.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Why would anyone engineer such a limiting sound processor? Can't the speakers be set to "SMALL" manually and the crossover set manually to, say, 50 or 60 Hz?


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

jackfish said:


> Why would anyone engineer such a limiting sound processor? Can't the speakers be set to "SMALL" manually and the crossover set manually to, say, 50 or 60 Hz?


Not quite sure what you were getting at there:scratch: but I do set my la Scala's to small as this seems to be the consensus. 

And I do like the way they sound.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I misread your post and thought you were not able to send the desired signal to your LaScalas. So I now understand you are able to use the full range they are capable of. Thanks.


----------

